# Mahindra 2638 hood latch issues



## heinkek53 (10 mo ago)

This winter when trying to start my Mahindra 2638 on a very cold day I ran the battery down. When attempting to add the battery charger I found I could not open the hood. At first I attributed it to the frigid temps, but after some warmer days and further investigation I found the latch just didn't want to move! I finally did get it to release (after searching You-tube to determine for sure what direction the release lever was supposed to move - it moves toward the right side of the tractor as you sit in the seat) by placing a wood block against said lever and hitting it with a hammer. Once open I thought it must need lubrication, or that maybe something was bent. Never found anything bent. I lubed every associated moving part and worked the latch repeatedly. Every time still required the same wood block and hammer technique! It doesn't move very far at all to actually release, but I still have to do this every time I need to get the hood open. Any suggestions from the Mahindra crowd?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You may need to adjust the latch or the hood stops so the hood doesn't sit so tight in the latch.
a Picture or two to see the mechanism may help with a solution.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a U-Tube video dealing with this latch on a 2538. If you can't get it working, Bill's tractor should be able to provide a replacement latch.














HOOD LATCH/LOCKER FOR MAHINDRA TRACTOR (12626020600)







billstractor.net


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Can you slot the bolt holes that mount the latch to the tractor frame? On my Kubota's, there are rubber bump stops on the hood itself that can be screwed in or out to give a bit more wiggle room' the get the hood to release. I've found with mine that pushing down on the hood while actuating the release helps a lot.


----------



## Duffer (8 mo ago)

heinkek53 said:


> I finally did get it to release (after searching You-tube to determine for sure what direction the release lever was supposed to move - it moves toward the right side of the tractor as you sit in the seat) by placing a wood block against said lever and hitting it with a hammer. Once open I thought it must need lubrication, or that maybe something was bent. Never found anything bent. I lubed every associated moving part and worked the latch repeatedly. Every time still required the same wood block and hammer technique! It doesn't move very far at all to actually release, but I still have to do this every time I need to get the hood open. Any suggestions from the Mahindra crowd?


Like you, I've had the same issue with my 2538 hood (same as yours). After multiple time of lubrication, "persuading" it with a hammer and tool, I discovered the best option is to apply downward pressure on the hood while moving the lever to the left (as you face the front of the tractor). If downward pressure doesn't work, try a little wiggle from side to side. Works everytime for me now.


----------

